# is this Radio Shack SPL okay?



## Giraffe1300 (Mar 22, 2015)

Being UK based means getting a Radio Shack SPL meter wasn't easy - I eventually came across a vendor (Keene Retail) selling them on Amazon.co.uk. When I read through the order after I'd ordered it, it had the model number as 33-099.

Looking back in here:
Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-cabling-connection-basics.html#ixzz3WjUjkU00

It only refers to Digital Radio Shack SPL Meters - Model 33-4050 and Model 33-2055. Have I bough the wrong thing?

G.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That should be OK for low frequency measurement. If you want to measure above the bass range at some point you would be better off ordering a UMIK-1 from miniDSP.


----------



## Giraffe1300 (Mar 22, 2015)

John, great thanks, I have umik1 on back order, but I found a logiteck Xbox garage band sub mic in the kids games room - it worked and it allowed me to make measurements and a few quick improving adjustments to my set up. Question is; how good/ bad is it? Can it be calibrated? G.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Using the XBox mic is a stretch. Instead of full range measurement, it's main purpose is to capture the human voice. I imagine it has significant roll off at the bottom and top of the spectrum. Same with smartphones. There are apps that allow them to be use as decent SPL or RTA meters, but their microphones are too band-limited. There are no calibration files, generic or specific, for use with either type of mic. John's advice for the UMIK-1 is golden. It's a good investment that will pay for itself by eliminating frustration and unneccesary equipment upgrades.


----------



## Giraffe1300 (Mar 22, 2015)

I expect you're spot on but I'll be sure to do a comparison when the UMik arrives


----------

